# thomas point park



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone had any luck here? what is caught here? is there shore or pier? is night fishing allowed? are there lights ?? do you have to pay to fish?

how much is a permit? is it worth it?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Thomas Point Park offers fishing by permit only. Please contact Quiet Waters Park at (410) 222-1777 to check availability and information on how to obtain a permit. Follow this link to view additional information about fishing in the parks.


----------



## azimuth76 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm not sure how much it is now but last year it was $25 for a month. There are no piers. They only issue out 75 permits per month (it is really a parking permit). It is first come first serve on the last Thursday of the month and in June - Aug they run out on the first day. Rangers provide you with the combination for the combo lock. You can catch white perch, croackers, spots, blues, and rocks. You can only fish up to sunset. Is it worth it?... I still prefer SPSP.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

not worth the hassle, gates open at 7 am you better be there by 6 and have rods ready to go to the point and get a spot. wouldnt be bad if some azz holes wouldnt bring 10 guys in a van. 1 permit 10 guests sucks!!


----------

